# pump position options and bubbles!



## heasandford (Jan 22, 2014)

where the pump fits is still one of my 'issues' with pumps! (I am also a new pumper)
I am thin and not 'well-endowed' (!) so it shows wherever I put it! I have no idea how you manage to fit it in a bra, although I do hang the pump from the side. What I do like about this is that it means the insulin cartridge is upside-down, so that any bubbles don't get into the tubes, and I'm now afraid of hanging my pump the right way up as air bubbles seems to develop whatever I do (I do seem to manage to stop them getting into the tubes by priming whenever I see them) 

All options considered!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 22, 2014)

heasandford said:


> where the pump fits is still one of my 'issues' with pumps! (I am also a new pumper)
> I am thin and not 'well-endowed' (!) so it shows wherever I put it! I have no idea how you manage to fit it in a bra, although I do hang the pump from the side. What I do like about this is that it means the insulin cartridge is upside-down, so that any bubbles don't get into the tubes, and I'm now afraid of hanging my pump the right way up as air bubbles seems to develop whatever I do (I do seem to manage to stop them getting into the tubes by priming whenever I see them)
> 
> All options considered!



Have to admit to being very concerned by the number of people who have issues with bubbles whilst using the roche pump. Is there a design fault with it? 
My pump sits on my waistband or in/on my pocket.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm on the Roche pump but I think I just got the answer to the bubbles I was getting.  I think I was flicking the reservoir too hard when filling it Newbie over-enthusiasm).  This resulted in lots of teensy tiny bubbles that could barely be seen even with my specs on.  I think that after a while having the pump on the bubbles all amalgamated into one.  I have started tapping it gently and that seems to make a difference.

Only place I can wear the pump comfortably is in my trouser pocket, doesn't seem to show there, but it does mean I need a 2 piece outfit with a pocket.


----------



## Riri (Jan 24, 2014)

I manage to hook it in to  the slot at the front of my bra if I've left in the case. If I take it out and out it in a mobile phone Sock I manage to get it in to the bra cup on an angle. I have also placed it in quite tight fitting pants and thing tights as they are clingy enough to hold it against my stomach. Tried one of those stretchy leg holders you can buy but they didn't work for me as the band never seemed secure enough - I do have thin legs and I was constantly thinking it would fall down so didn't give it a good go!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, If you are slim, it isn't easy to get it in your bra - I'm not slim and this still doesn't work for me. 
If I am wearing jeans I just put it on a belt. But if wearing a skirt I either strap it around my waist if I am wearing a flared skirt (wear it as low as possible, but might not work if you are very slim) or I wear it strapped to my leg. The Roche leg pump holder isn't secure enough but I got some hold ups and put the pump on the inside of my leg and the tight sticky stuff holds it in place. For extra security use suspenders as well!


----------



## heasandford (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks all, I think I might give a thigh strap a try now! Although I assume that holds the pump upwards too?
Pattidevans - I was interested in your reply about bubbles as I am on the same pump with the same insulin as you. Do you think tapping the cartridge/reservoir creates little bubbles?  I can never see bubbles when first priming then as you say a large one will appear within a day, is it possible there is a leak somewhere? I have never not had a bubble develop!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Heasandford,
I do remember a lady posting on another forum about the bubbles which formed whilst using the roche pump and she solved the problem by making sure the tube connection (luer lock) was tightened very well to the cartridge. It wasn't just finger tight either from what I remember.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 26, 2014)

heasandford said:


> Do you think tapping the cartridge/reservoir creates little bubbles?  I can never see bubbles when first priming then as you say a large one will appear within a day, is it possible there is a leak somewhere? I have never not had a bubble develop!



Just to check - are you filling your reservoir from a vial of insulin that is at room temperature?  You shouldn't take it straight from the fridge, or else as it warms up, air dissolved in the insulin solution will start to evaporate out and form bubbles.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 26, 2014)

The insulin is always room temp.  I was flicking it quite hard and a sort of froth was appearing where previously there was only a smallish bubble that wouldn't detach and go into the neck if the reservoir.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 26, 2014)

Sue thanks for the info about the Luer lock.  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## heasandford (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I'll remember that about the luer lock too. 
I keep my 'in use' vials of insulin out of the fridge, and usually fill the cartridge the night before I use it in the morning. I never see a bubble in it, but ALWAYS get bubbles appearing during use, which is why I am keen to hang my pump upside down so they don't get into the delivery tube.
Thanks anyway, always helpful to keep being reminded of the important stuff!


----------

